# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  مدرسة الابداع العلمي بالشارقه؟؟

## uaeu

خواتي شورايكم فيها ( رياض الاطفال ) هل تأسيسهم قوي ؟؟



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## همس السحر

انا أسمع عن المدرسة انها قمة بكل مراحلها وانها على قمة المدارس المتميزة بس أقساطها ناااار

----------


## أم برهومي

صح عن التعليم ماعليها كلام بس الأسعار واايد غاليه

----------


## daloa

كم اسعار grade 2

----------


## فاطمةالحمادي

المدرسة وااااااااااايد اوكي
انا كنت بسجل بنتي العام.. رحت أول شهر 3 وما حصلت الها مقعد
قالوا لي ممتازة وتأسيسها قوي.. وصح ان أسعارها غالية ويمكن أغلى شي في المدارس
لكن ما عليها كلام من ناحية التدريس..

----------


## dr_pharma

فعلا اسمع انها ممتازة بس غالية جدا والسنة الجاية المصاريف هتزيد 30%

----------


## أم برهومي

توني كلمتهم قالت احتمال اتزيد اسعارهم 30% بس بعده ماتأكد من الوزاره احتمال مايوافقولهم(انشالله مايوافقون) .... معناته ان الKG ب21.000 عنبوه ولا فالجامعه ... اذا زادو الأسعار بيكونون صدق استغلاليين ... الدنيا فأزمة ماليه والأسعار تنزل وهم يالسين يرفعون اسعارهم ... الله المستعان ....يلا بنات شدو حيلكم وقولولنا شو احسن المدارس الموجوده فالشارجة؟؟؟

----------


## dr_pharma

> توني كلمتهم قالت احتمال اتزيد اسعارهم 30% بس بعده ماتأكد من الوزاره احتمال مايوافقولهم(انشالله مايوافقون) .... معناته ان الKG ب21.000 عنبوه ولا فالجامعه ... اذا زادو الأسعار بيكونون صدق استغلاليين ... الدنيا فأزمة ماليه والأسعار تنزل وهم يالسين يرفعون اسعارهم ... الله المستعان ....يلا بنات شدو حيلكم وقولولنا شو احسن المدارس الموجوده فالشارجة؟؟؟

----------


## ms.goldy

الصراااااحه مدرسه ما عليها كلام ومن ناحية الدراسه والتأسيس حتى العربي عندهم وااايد اوووكي 

دوووم المدارس تهمل العربي والتجويد بس هم ماشالله عليهم ويعلمووونهم الصح وانه ماشي من حق الليله وحتى يوم نطرشلهم كيكه حق اخوويه يتصلون يسألون هذي كيكة عيد ميلاد ولا شو؟؟

ويعلموونهم على الصلاه في وقتها ,, والبنات اشووفهم يلبسون عبي اذا بيلبسووون لبس الرياضه

وصح اسعارها شوويه غاليه

بس عندهم الصح صح والغلط غلط ,, اذا مثلا اخويه و أولاد مضاربين يعاقبونهم يركب الدري وينزل لانه مب عوود واايد والكبار يخلوونهم يسون push up بس والله من عقبها يتوبوووووون ويحرمممون يضاربووون حتى روحه يقولنا خلاااص انا ما بضارب ويا حد عن ال punshment 

بس مشلكتهم دوامهم من وقت تقريبا على الساعه سبع ونص

----------


## همس السحر

> توني كلمتهم قالت احتمال اتزيد اسعارهم 30% بس بعده ماتأكد من الوزاره احتمال مايوافقولهم(انشالله مايوافقون) .... معناته ان الKG ب21.000 عنبوه ولا فالجامعه ... اذا زادو الأسعار بيكونون صدق استغلاليين ... الدنيا فأزمة ماليه والأسعار تنزل وهم يالسين يرفعون اسعارهم ... الله المستعان ....يلا بنات شدو حيلكم وقولولنا شو احسن المدارس الموجوده فالشارجة؟؟؟


فعلا هاذ الروضة هيك ولا الثاني والثالث كم؟ عافانا الله احسن شئ نرجعهم للكتاب يدرسون القرآن والحديث والعربي عافانا الله شو هاد؟ يلا بنات دلونا على مدارس

----------


## همس السحر

للرفع

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

وايد يشوفونها زينه ماشاءالله
لكن بالنسبة لي قبل سنتين لما ييت اسجل ولدي و قارنتها بمناهج الشويفات, الشويفات وايد احسن و اقوى.
يمكن الحين صارت احسن الله العالم.

----------


## *أم الريامي*

مدرسة ما عليهااا كلام 
ممتااااااازة 
اهم شيئ .... الدين وبعده اللغه الام اللغة العربية وبعدين الانجليزي 
الي استغربة من الامهاااات الاهتمام اللامعقووول في الانجليزي 
معظم المدارس الخاصة تهتم باللغة الانجليزية وتهمل الدين واللغة العربية 
وبعدهااا يلجأ الاهل الى تقوية اولادهم في اللغة العربية 

وانا اعرف وحدة مسجله اولادها في مدرسة الشويفاااات الي في دبي 
والله من كثر ما يرمسون انجليزي حتى القراءة بالعربي ما يعرفولهاااا 
وألحين تحاول تيبلهم مدرسة لغة عربيه 
الله المستعاااان

----------


## ام اية و نور

بنات انا بنتي بالزهور وما كتير حابة المدرسة هي من ناحية التدريس ممتازة لكن جو المدرسات والطلاب مش ولا بد حابة اغير لبني المدرسة واتصلت بالابداع العلمي قالولي تعالي باول شهر 3 هل تعتقدو في امل الاقيلها مكان بنتي صف اول 
سؤال ثاني قريت باحد المنتديات ان مدرسات الابداع العلمي اجانب ولكن غير مؤهلين فهل هذا صحيح

----------


## miss-fashion

كل المدارس فيها عيوب.. عمرج مابتروحين مدرسه وبتشوفين انها كامله انا لفيت علشان احصل احسن مدرسه بس ماحصلت والمثل يقول امسك مينونك

----------


## ام اية و نور

للرفع

----------


## ام انودي

> كل المدارس فيها عيوب.. عمرج مابتروحين مدرسه وبتشوفين انها كامله انا لفيت علشان احصل احسن مدرسه بس ماحصلت والمثل يقول امسك مينونك




احلى كلام قريته صدقج والله والسؤال الي يطرح نفسه وين الاهل فتدريس الطفل ؟ والشي الي لازم نؤمن فيه طفل ذكي مع اهتمام من الاهل مع مدرسه جيده مب لازم ممتازه راح يبدع ويتطور انا دوم اضرب مثل باخوي كاشالله عليه درس مدرسه حكوميه وياب معدل 95 فالثانويه بدون مدرسين خصوصيين ... اهتمام الاهل شي لاتغفلون عنه والمدارس كلها نفس الشي

----------


## أم حمزوزي

يا اخواتي المدرسة لها فرع ثاني في دبي؟

----------


## غيب وانا غيب

المدرسة توب من جميع النواحي

وماشي تسجيل خلاص الاولوية للطلاب القدامى واخوانهم

كنت ابغي اسجل ولدي بس للاسف ماشي مكان

----------


## فراشه الحقل

للرفع

----------


## أم رواضـي

وين مكانها بالظبط في الشارجة ؟؟ و هل عندهم مرحلة البري كي جي اللي قبل الكي جي 1

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع

----------


## أم رواضـي

رررررفع

----------


## حلم المسافر

> يا اخواتي المدرسة لها فرع ثاني في دبي؟


 أنا سمعت بيفتحون في البرشاء والعلم عند الله

----------


## ramoush

up up up 
up up
up
 :Salam Allah:

----------


## Um7maid

هل هذي المدرسة أصحابها قوم بو خاطر؟

حاولت أدخل موقعهم بس للأسف مب مفتوح!

مدرسة مختلطة؟

----------


## قصايد الهاملي

انا الحين مدخله ولدي كي جي ون 24 الف وهاي و 21 مااحسها غاليه خخخخ

----------

